# SteamID reset/change



## Darth GW7 (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like due to last night's update to Team Fortress 2 and Day of Defeat: Source, EVERYONE'S SteamIDs have been completely changed.
Do they have any idea what effects this decision will have throughout steam?
The least that could happen is that:


Admins will lose admin abilities
Banned people will be unbanned
All other things saved to a SteamID will be lost.
What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 17, 2009)

They did? Mine is still mikaelgrizzly last I checked.

EDIT: Yep, nothing happened.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 17, 2009)

No, your SteamID is a random string of numbers directly associated with THAT steam account.
Example:
*STEAM_0:0:48109583*


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

I think they may have foreseen such things and figured out the bugs, if something happened then that sucks but I'm sure the only thing that changed is the ID itself.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 17, 2009)

I doubt Valve would have access to ALL source-based servers to change ALL the SteamIDs of EVERYONE who EVER connected to that server.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 17, 2009)

From what you say it already happened so check and see if anything changed for you, if not then they where prepared for the update.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Feb 17, 2009)

I can confirm that the ID's were not automatically changed serverside on live servers, nor after a server update.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, god damnit, I'll be pissed if I lost my five (or six, don't remember) digit ID. Newfags.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2009)

No change here.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> EVERYONE'S



How I made assumption?


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, what I noticed last night was that when I went to play on one of the Furry Pound servers in TF2, all of my loadouts were reset and I had to go back and re-equip them all.  I have all the current unlocks.  Also, after my first death, it congratulated me on unlocking all nine weapons at the same time...   rofl.  That is the only change that I have noticed so far.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 17, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> No, your SteamID is a random string of numbers directly associated with THAT steam account.
> Example:
> *STEAM_0:0:48109583*


Wrong.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SteamID

It's done mathematically.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Oh, god damnit, I'll be pissed if I lost my five (or six, don't remember) digit ID. Newfags.



Lowest I've seen on a server was 4.

Damn that guy was good.


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 17, 2009)

Farther research into the subject reveals that they:
1: Backed up every one's steam id
2: Made each steam id correspond with its original.
Unless somthing bad happens, were all good.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 18, 2009)

They're changed back, now.
This can be loxed


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 18, 2009)

Who cares. At all.

Nobody but people that bitch about a string of numbers they have no control over, not affecting anything at all.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Feb 18, 2009)

They control a hell of a lot.
Such as Server bans, Admins/Super admin flags.
Almost everything is related to SteamIDs, if they change it can mess a lot of stuff up.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 18, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> They control a hell of a lot.
> Such as Server bans, Admins/Super admin flags.
> Almost everything is related to SteamIDs, if they change it can mess a lot of stuff up.



No.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 18, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> No.



ITT: We try to look like an internet badass when talking about something we don't fully understand.

Yes. Darth GW7 is right, they do control all those things.


----------



## Furlop (Feb 18, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> ITT: We try to look like an internet badass when talking about something we don't fully understand.
> 
> Yes. Darth GW7 is right, they do control all those things.



But most importantly they control the stats OMG I NEED TO SEE IF I GOT MY KILL DEATH RATIO ABOVE 0.4


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 18, 2009)

Furlop said:


> But most importantly they control the stats OMG I NEED TO SEE IF I GOT MY KILL DEATH RATIO ABOVE 0.4


 kind of like your post count.
And iq...
Sorry, i lost my train of thought...


----------



## Furlop (Feb 18, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> kind of like your post count.
> And iq...
> Sorry, i lost my train of thought...



I assume you're trying to troll me because you took some kind of personal offense to my post.

In that case, I am sorry and I hope you get better.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 18, 2009)

No, no, no, no, no. A thousand times no.

SteamID's didn't change at all - They changed the SteamID format used from Steam_1 to Steam_0 format. Check the Updates page



> Updates to the Orange Box Engine have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The specific changes include:
> 
> *Orange Box Engine*
> 
> ...





This should have precisely zero effect on things like bans, server admins, etc, and so far, I've noticed exactly zero effect.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 18, 2009)

They changed one fucking number...lol. You people overreact.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 18, 2009)

What is the point of this thread again?


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 18, 2009)

Bawwwing over nothing...literally.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 18, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> Bawwwing over nothing...literally.



Agreed.  I think it is time to close this one.

[EDIT] It was rather pointless to begin with.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Agreed.  I think it is time to close this one.
> 
> [EDIT] It was rather pointless to begin with.



I told him nothing was going to happen, I love it when I'm the first on the scene and right.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I told him nothing was going to happen, I love it when I'm the first on the scene and right.



It is not really that hard to do that in this forum.  XD


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 18, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> ITT: We try to look like an internet badass when talking about something we don't fully understand.
> 
> Yes. Darth GW7 is right, they do control all those things.



No, they don't.

They link you to those things; if yours changes it still links you to those same things. It's a number for your identification, not the actual stats and etc you people claim it to be.

Look at -everybody- complaining about this, look at all those issues popping up every--wait, only one person? Holy assballs, this issue must reach the global news pronto!


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 18, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> They link you to those things; if yours changes it still links you to those same things. It's a number for your identification, not the actual stats and etc you people claim it to be.
> 
> Look at -everybody- complaining about this, look at all those issues popping up every--wait, only one person? Holy assballs, this issue must reach the global news pronto!



Well, I believe this sums-up the thread rather well.  It  was pointless to begin with.

It should be closed here fairly soon, anyway.  It is just a matter of when the moderator comes online.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Well, I believe this sums-up the thread rather well.  It  was pointless to begin with.
> 
> It should be closed here fairly soon, anyway.  It is just a matter of when the moderator comes online.



Unless people let this die it'll be going for awhile till people get bored, they won't come and lock this unless they pop in and it's horribly off topic or the OP says "hey lock this" and they actually see that post.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Unless people let this die it'll be going for awhile till people get bored, they won't come and lock this unless they pop in and it's horribly off topic or the *OP says "hey lock this"* and they actually see that post.


 
He actually already did.  Go up to post #15.  XD


----------



## Furlop (Feb 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Unless people let this die it'll be going for awhile till people get bored, they won't come and lock this unless they pop in and it's horribly off topic or the OP says "hey lock this" and they actually see that post.



It already is off topic.



NewfDraggie said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> They link you to those things; if yours changes it still links you to those same things. It's a number for your identification, not the actual stats and etc you people claim it to be.



Er, it doesn't work that way. If your steam_ID changes from 0:12345 to 0:54321, the ban set for 0:12345 will be worthless. Same goes for admin privs and stat tracking services like psychostats.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 18, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> He actually already did.  Go up to post #15.  XD



Yeah but they probably didn't see it, I worded that in there. ^_^



Furlop said:


> It already is off topic.



Not as much as it needs to be.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, this thread now has so many inconsistencies...





But what thread does not?   XD


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 18, 2009)

OP found his answer.


----------

